# Photo Tourney Discussion



## voyagerfan99

Okay so since the last tournament went through hell, I think maybe we should revise the photo tournaments. They've been the same way for a while, so a refresh might be good to keep it alive.

As was said in the tourney, a lot of people recycle photos (which I can understand) but it does make things boring when the same photos are entered over and over and don't win.

Please don't use this thread to argue; it's simply for updating the rules of the tournament (such as photo entry submission maximum for a single photo, etc).

Currently, the rules stand as this:



			
				Tournament Rules said:
			
		

> Rules:
> Playing this tournament is simple:
> 
> A tournament involves 11 different members max.
> The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.
> 
> When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.
> 
> Further Rules:
> - No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
> - Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
> - No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
> - When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.
> 
> So in brief:
> - Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
> - If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
> - After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
> 
> Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.
> 
> Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
> This tournament will have 5 days of voting.
> 
> You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.
> 
> Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright, I'll start off the arguing...har har.

I don't feel that anything has to be changed with the current setup.
I do think that a monthly tournament could be a nice addition. Since it would be a month long process we could choose harder topics and so on.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like that idea :good:


----------



## spirit

A monthly contest would be a good addition and I too agree that nothing needs to be changed to the current setup.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I do think we need a submission period for the quick ones. They tend to sit open far too long. Also I think the starter of the tourney needs to quickly submit their photo. Otherwise they're likely to be excluded from the voting.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I do think we need a submission period for the quick ones. They tend to sit open far too long. Also I think the starter of the tourney needs to quickly submit their photo. Otherwise they're likely to be excluded from the voting.



Yes, I agree with all of this. This is the problem we have now with the current tourney. You should really submit your photo when you create the tourney thread if you're creating the tourney.

I also personally don't think you should participate unless you know that you can get a new tourney up within a week. If the winner hasn't created a new tourney within a week, then the runner-up should just create a new one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> I also personally don't think you should participate unless you know that you can get a new tourney up within a week. If the winner hasn't created a new tourney within a week, then the runner-up should just create a new one.



That's not fair. You don't always know if something will come up where you can't create a new topic.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's not fair. You don't always know if something will come up where you can't create a new topic.



Granted, I did actually think about that after I'd posted it. 

OK then, maybe don't say 'you cannot participate unless you know you can get a new theme up', maybe say instead: _'the runner-up can create a new theme if the winner doesn't do so for a while.'_ I personally don't see how that would be unfair.


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> Alright, I'll start off the arguing...har har.
> 
> I don't feel that anything has to be changed with the current setup.
> I do think that a monthly tournament could be a nice addition. Since it would be a month long process we could choose harder topics and so on.



Yup, but we have that on Camera Forum...

Agreed on the runner-up suggestion.


----------



## Ramodkk

Camera Forum is Camera Forum, this is Computer Forum, we can do the same thing, nothing bad's gonna happen.


----------



## vroom_skies

voyagerfan99 said:


> I do think we need a submission period for the quick ones. They tend to sit open far too long. Also I think the starter of the tourney needs to quickly submit their photo. Otherwise they're likely to be excluded from the voting.





spirit said:


> Yes, I agree with all of this. This is the problem we have now with the current tourney. You should really submit your photo when you create the tourney thread if you're creating the tourney.



Well the issue lies within other members setting up the poll with out approval. I'm all for the help as it really is handy. However I don't always have a photo in mind when I choose a topic. With that being said there have been times where a topic was created and the OP has no intention to submit a photo at all.
Just simply asking if they wanted to enter a photo is enough. If they do then just give them an hour to do so. Or if not and you want to setup the poll then go ahead.
I don't mind limiting the submission time to a few days though.



Punk said:


> Yup, but we have that on Camera Forum...



I don't feel that the overlap is a negative.


----------



## Punk

So we would have two tournaments at the same time? Yeah that could work, at least we can try.


----------



## spirit

vroom_skies said:


> Well the issue lies within other members setting up the poll with out approval. I'm all for the help as it really is handy. However I don't always have a photo in mind when I choose a topic. With that being said there have been times where a topic was created and the OP has no intention to submit a photo at all.
> Just simply asking if they wanted to enter a photo is enough. If they do then just give them an hour to do so. Or if not and you want to setup the poll then go ahead.


Yeah sorry about going ahead and making a poll for the current theme before you had a chance to put a photo in - but the thread was going a bit off the rails and Travis (understandably) wanted to just get a poll up and going and then close the thread.

I'll also just mention that we had a similar kind of theme to the current one on the Camera Forum about a year ago and nobody kicked up a fuss: http://www.cameraforum.com/showthread.php?473-Photo-Contest-for-January-2013-Your-Best


----------



## Punk

Anyone wants to make a new tournament? I think it was Travis who won the last if I remember correctly


----------



## voyagerfan99

No, I made the last one and Geoff won it.

http://www.computerforum.com/233848-photo-tourney-poll-nature-2015-a.html


----------



## Darren

I'll venture something that might not sit well but is probably a big part of the problem. 

This forum is dead and the amount of users that
1. Care about photography enough to enter a competition are few and far between
2. Amount of people that actually can take good pictures worth even posting is even less

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying ditch it all together, but I think the real issue with this, and many other things around here, is that it's just dead. We've got a dedicated member base of about 10-15 people and then just a stream of random people asking questions (which is fine). Not enough active and regular users that are capable of participating are even here. Most of these tournaments are the same handful of people so stuff tends to get a bit stale after a while.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nah, I totally get what you're saying Darren. That's why I haven't been pushing them.


----------



## Punk

Agreed Darren, I'm actually trying to get some fun on this forum back so we can get new traffic.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> No, I made the last one and Geoff won it.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/233848-photo-tourney-poll-nature-2015-a.html


Wow, this whole time I was thinking someone else had won it.  I'll get something posted.


----------



## spirit

It's a shame that people like Justin, Dale, Bob and numerous others who were into photography don't seem to post here any more. I guess the member base has just dried up.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> It's a shame that people like Justin, Dale, Bob and numerous others who were into photography don't seem to post here any more. I guess the member base has just dried up.


Whatever happened to vroom_skis?


----------



## Punk

Should we try to bring this back?


----------



## Darren

I'd probably throw down some shots off my G4 if we had this going again. Not that I expect to win with a smartphone but should at least give me something to practice shooting with.


----------



## Punk

Looking at the number of responses this is getting I don't think we'll have much participation... I'll try one though, I'll set it up tonight.


----------



## spirit

I'm a bit late to the dicussion, I saw the posts in the mod chat too. I really liked these a few years ago but how many members do we have now who would participate? We used to have people like ramodkk (Omar) and vroom_skies (Bobby) and Fatback and MBGraphics and mx344 and several others who were active members and into photography and entered, but they don't seem so active now. 

@Darren, it's not about the camera or phone, it's about the person behind it. I like to think I've done some great stuff with my Nokia Lumia 930, which is 3 years old this year (see https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/albums/72157653146696254) and there are even whole competitions dedicated to smartphone photography now. In quite a lot of ways, my Lumia 930 and a most other smartphones on the market now are better 'point and shoot' cameras than the old 'dedicated' low-end 'point and shoot' cameras (if you get what I mean?  The image quality from my 930 owns the FujiFilm S4000 that I 'learned' photography with).


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't even take my camera out much these days unfortunately.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't even take my camera out much these days unfortunately.


Switch to a smaller mirrorless!  Or just get rid of the bulky camera grip and only use it when needed.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Switch to a smaller mirrorless!  Or just get rid of the bulky camera grip and only use it when needed.


That's not nearly the problem unfortunately.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's not nearly the problem unfortunately.


What's the problem?  I found myself not wanting to carry around a bulky DSLR.  Is there another reason?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> What's the problem?  I found myself not wanting to carry around a bulky DSLR.  Is there another reason?


No time


----------



## speedyink

Did I miss the new tournament?  It's been years since I entered one of these..


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> Did I miss the new tournament?  It's been years since I entered one of these..


We haven't had one in well over two years.


----------

